# Raphael longevity



## Jerabu (Jan 14, 2010)

Any idea how long these guys live? I have spotted and striped. My spotted I got about 5 years ago, and he was a fair size then. I also have 2 striped ones that I have had a year or so, and came to me small, and presumably young.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Um well they are tuff little buggers so it should be quite a while i've had mine for maybe 4 years and it was adult when i got it.


----------



## Jerabu (Jan 14, 2010)

Mine used to live with the Oscars (they left him alone too). The only reason they got separated once was because of an outbreak of ick. Had to separate to treat. I'm hoping they have several years left in them. I'm quite fond of mine.


----------

